# Utilizar tacometro viejo como velocimetro??



## Emiliodc (Sep 30, 2013)

hola gente. tengo en mente fabricarle un instrumental a un arenero...
ya que los velocímetros universales estan fuera de presupuesto(salvo los de bicicletas), me preguntaba si es posible adaptar un viejo tacometro BRD para usarlo como el de una bici. es de 4T y 4cil...





Como tiene un motor chico no anda fuerte (200cc 2t con PLATINO y bobina de auto). o a lo sumo se pinta la escala nueva...

Mi idea era de poner el típico imán/sensor en la corona o rueda y con eso darle la señal que necesita. ya sea con un imán o varios...

otra.. si no se puede. lo usaría como cuenta-vueltas pero estuve viendo que necesito un multiplicador de señal para que funcione correctamente el tacometro... cual de estos circuitos serviría mejor para el motorcito?





circuito 1






circuito 2

ambos son con el integrado 4011... que opinan?


----------



## CHUWAKA (Sep 30, 2013)

por lo que veo ese asi como esta va bien es electrónico, conecta +v contacto y el -lo sacas del -de la bobina...no estaría de mas fotico de la parte de atrás .si me equivoco corijanme por favor....


----------



## Emiliodc (Sep 30, 2013)

si perdón... el tacometro tiene atrás 3 terminales.. (-), (12+) y (distr) parte del porta lampara....




(aca desarmado... impecable por dentro)







es electrónico para auto de 1970.... lo conecte al motor en cuestion una vez pero mas que tacometro parecía un limpia-parabrisas, subia hasta el tope y volvia a bajar, el instrumento se probo en un auto demostrando su correcto funcionamiento....
 supongo que era porque esta calculado para 4cilindros 4t (como lo dice atras) y no 1 cilindro 2t...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2013)

Ahí tenés un preset gigante para ajustarlo a tu gusto


----------



## CHUWAKA (Sep 30, 2013)

eso.pon el preset al minimo y enciende el motor, luego lo vas regulando ,. desconosco cual es el raleti de un monocilindro calculo que con 900-1000 debe estar bien. saludos y cualquier cosa..............


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2013)

Con un transformador de 6V y un díodo serie , lo conectás entre masa y la entrada del tacómetro , no te olvides de conectarle el positivo de 12 V

 y lo calibrás a 3000 rpm


----------



## Emiliodc (Sep 30, 2013)

Buenisimo, muchisimas gracias gente. en cuanto tenga un tiempito lo pongo en practica..

Por lo visto no les gusto mucho la idea de *usar el cuenta-vueltas como velocimetro electrónico* porque ni comentaron del tema : 
 . Ya tengo para jugar un rato....

este es el motor en cuestion (no tengo foto del motor a mano)






es un Decarlo 200. tengo entendido que a fondo tira mas o menos 5mil RPMs es un motor lento para ser 2t




y aca el arenero.


----------



## analogico (Sep 30, 2013)

ja y por que no simplemten pruebas con 


> Mi idea era de poner el típico imán/sensor en la corona o rueda y con eso darle la señal que necesita. ya sea con un imán o varios...


 
no tiene mucho que ver con el hilo
o quizas si

 con el conocimiento adquirido de desarmar velocimetros antiguos

quizas con el famos tester chino que sirve para todo menos como tester
lo malo es  que la aguja es muy fina

bastaria un sensor para que le envie pulsos y un condensador para que no haga movimientods bruscos lo dificil seria calibrar

*
aunque la solucion mas simple es usar 
  uno de  bicicleta
con pantalla grande *


----------



## Emiliodc (Oct 1, 2013)

jajaja me mato lo de *el famoso tester chino que sirve para todo menos como tester* .

si, la solución mas fácil es la del velocimetro de bici, pero no es lo mismo esteticamente. aunque si funciona, lo que mas importa es el tacometro


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 1, 2013)

lo malo del velocimetro de bici es que tiene solo dos digitos....99 y chau



> Mi idea era de poner el típico imán/sensor en la corona o rueda y con eso darle la señal que necesita. ya sea con un imán o varios...


el sensor magnetico, probe con un relee automotriz, solo la bobina, canibalise el resto, daba buenos pulsos al pasar el iman...


----------

